

Human children are the best learning machines in the universe. - gourneau
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/gopnik09/gopnik09_index.html#video

======
jhancock
seriously, the whole universe? better than a vulcan or borg baby? A few days
ago, an HN article claims "my dog is smarter than my child". I just don't know
what to believe anymore.

~~~
bbuffone
Don't forget about the story of the problem solving bird posted this week.

------
bioinformatics
We should make more, then. All the time, or at least try.

------
bmunro
It is great that the full transcript for the video is shown on the web page.

I never bother to sit though a whole video. I can read much faster than anyone
can speak.

------
oscardelben
I think children learns fast for necessity. We could do the same. I see proofs
every day in Italy where immigrants learn italian in a few months without
school and only for necessity.

~~~
nopassrecover
You also pick up a new programming language or framework much faster if you
are forced to learn it for work or study than you do by choice.

